# temp environment variable



## prabhavathi11 (Jun 29, 2012)

Please Help. 
In microsoft office word 2010 I am trying to upload a word document to a career website but keep getting the message "word could not create the work file, check the temp environment variable" what does this mean and how can I fix it? 
Thanks


----------



## prabhavathi11 (Jun 29, 2012)

word could not create the work file, check the temp environment variable"
how to get rid of this problem


----------



## diawilliam (Jul 18, 2012)

This error may occurs due to following reasons:


When Temporary Internet Files folder for Windows Internet Explorer is set to be in a location where you do not have permission to create new temporary files.
 To fix the problem try below method:
*Method : *In the Internet Explorer, change the location of Temporary Internet Files. To do this follow below steps:


Open I*nternet Explorer*, Go to *Tools*-> *Internet Options *
In the *Internet Options *dialog box, click the *General *tab.
Now click *Settings* in the *Browsing history *section and in the *Temporary Internet Files and History Settings dialog*, click “*Move Folder*”
In the *Browse for Folder *dialog box, select the following location: <Drive:>\Users\<user name>\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files.
Click *OK* and restart the computer.


----------

